# Power supply questions



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I need to use a power supply (one of the 4 pin plugs) to power an external HDD just long enough to get some files off. I have a converter so I can plug the HDD into a usb port. 

Here is the problem....I have 2 old Dell power supplies, but the switch is on the MB. What plug do I need to jumper to turn them on?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Most external USB enclosures power the hard drive from the USB connection. But if you're just using a connector adapter then you just plug in the hard drive to a spare power connector in the box.

What kind of hard drive is it (1.8", 2.5", 3.5") and what kind of adapter are you using?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/


That's what I needed...Thanks. And thanks to Nevada too.


----------

